# usb keyboard pleomax k-300



## burkoff (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi I'm
FreeBSD mania 8.2-RC3 FreeBSD 8.2-RC3 #0: Sun Feb  6 18:38:23 EET 2011   @mania:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/V1P3R  amd64

Rather than use http://www.samsungpleomax.com/service/product/read.asp?oidProduct=92 

using the latest version of gnome , but it turned out that my keyboard does not have drivers  are all usb loaded in kernel

any solution?


----------



## aragon (Feb 7, 2011)

Your keyboard isn't working at all?  Or what features are missing?


----------



## burkoff (Feb 7, 2011)

only media such as stop, volume up, volume down, everything works in windows


----------



## aragon (Feb 7, 2011)

You need to install and configure sysutils/uhidd.


----------



## burkoff (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello I installed but never been able to use the keyboard starts to behave strangely. Do what you want after pressing any.

uhidd stop after everything is OK


----------



## swallowtail_butterfly (Sep 5, 2011)

uhidd can work both as a replacement for ukbd(4) or as a complementary driver only for multimedia keys (with kbdmux(4)). How did you configure it?


----------

